# PC Freezes, Ctrl+Alt+Del doesn't work



## anantk

My PC since a week has started freezing randomly one or twice a day. All the windows stay open, the mouse does not move,.
Even Ctrl+Alt+Delete does not work; CAPS Lock light does not get toggled

Sometimes it happens after just 10 mins of startup, sometimes after a few hours
It has always happened under normal usage, ie. no games/Photoshop/3ds Max running.. 
just Firefox running or sometimes even while no app running

Once it happened while I was scanning a picture, and the scanning head(the light-tube) of the scanner also froze midway.

Event log from last startup to freeze :


Code:


Critical    29/6/2011 8:57:59 AM    Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power    41    (63)    The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Error    29/6/2011 8:58:12 AM    EventLog    6008    None    The previous system shutdown at 8:55:31 AM on &#8206;6/&#8206;29/&#8206;2011 was unexpected.
Error    29/6/2011 8:57:53 AM    sptd    4    None    Driver detected an internal error in its data structures for .
Error    29/6/2011 8:51:19 AM    Service Control Manager    7023    None    "The Peer Name Resolution Protocol service terminated with the following error: 
%%-2140993535"
Error    29/6/2011 8:51:19 AM    Service Control Manager    7001    None    "The Peer Networking Grouping service depends on the Peer Name Resolution Protocol service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%-2140993535"
Error    29/6/2011 8:51:19 AM    Microsoft-Windows-PNRPSvc    102    None    The Peer Name Resolution Protocol cloud did not start because the creation of the default identity failed with error code: 0x80630801.
Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Service Control Manager    7023    None    "The Peer Name Resolution Protocol service terminated with the following error: 
%%-2140993535"
Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Service Control Manager    7001    None    "The Peer Networking Grouping service depends on the Peer Name Resolution Protocol service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%-2140993535"
Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Service Control Manager    7023    None    "The Peer Name Resolution Protocol service terminated with the following error: 
%%-2140993535"
Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Service Control Manager    7001    None    "The Peer Networking Grouping service depends on the Peer Name Resolution Protocol service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%-2140993535"
Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Microsoft-Windows-PNRPSvc    102    None    The Peer Name Resolution Protocol cloud did not start because the creation of the default identity failed with error code: 0x80630801.
Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Microsoft-Windows-PNRPSvc    102    None    The Peer Name Resolution Protocol cloud did not start because the creation of the default identity failed with error code: 0x80630801.
Error    29/6/2011 8:45:41 AM    Service Control Manager    7023    None    "The Peer Name Resolution Protocol service terminated with the following error: 
%%-2140993535"
Error    29/6/2011 8:45:41 AM    Service Control Manager    7001    None    "The Peer Networking Grouping service depends on the Peer Name Resolution Protocol service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%-2140993535"
Error    29/6/2011 8:45:41 AM    Microsoft-Windows-PNRPSvc    102    None    The Peer Name Resolution Protocol cloud did not start because the creation of the default identity failed with error code: 0x80630801.
Error    29/6/2011 8:44:59 AM    Service Control Manager    7026    None    "The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
sptd"
Error    29/6/2011 8:44:49 AM    Microsoft-Windows-PrintService    315    Sharing a printer    The print spooler failed to share printer HP Deskjet F4400 series with shared resource name HP Deskjet F4400 series. Error 2114. The printer cannot be used by others on the network.
Warning    29/6/2011 8:44:47 AM    Microsoft-Windows-Wininit    11    None    Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.
Error    29/6/2011 8:44:39 AM    Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client    1002    Address Configuration State Event    The IP address lease 192.168.0.118 for the Network Card with network address 0x00248C2BD418 has been denied by the DHCP server 192.168.0.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
Error    29/6/2011 8:44:25 AM    sptd    4    None    Driver detected an internal error in its data structures for .

I ran memtest86 for 3 passes (1 hour +) and it showed 0 errors.

My installation is 1 year old. I've ran disk cleanup to clear temp files and stuff, and I've got 20 out of 90 GB free in my C: Drive (Win 7 partition) and 200 out of ~850GB on my secondary partition.

The last program I had installed is LogMeIn Hamachi which I have uninstalled, but the PC froze once again after the uninstallation!

I also got my PC case internals and especially the CPU heatsink fan (without detaching the fan/heatsink) cleaned.. but I'm not getting any CPU overtemp error anyways

My specs: 
CPU: i7 920 
Kingston 4 GB DDR3 @ 667 Mhz
Zotac Nvidia 9800GTX +
Seagate SATA 1 TB HD
Win 7 x64 Ultimate Edition

What may be the reason this is happening?


----------



## girdy187

anantk, I am hoping you have found a solution to the problem. I've not had my computer for a month and I am having the same problems you are. Any luck?


----------



## enigmadragon

anantk said:


> My PC since a week has started freezing randomly one or twice a day. All the windows stay open, the mouse does not move,.
> Even Ctrl+Alt+Delete does not work; CAPS Lock light does not get toggled
> 
> Sometimes it happens after just 10 mins of startup, sometimes after a few hours
> It has always happened under normal usage, ie. no games/Photoshop/3ds Max running..
> just Firefox running or sometimes even while no app running
> 
> Once it happened while I was scanning a picture, and the scanning head(the light-tube) of the scanner also froze midway.
> 
> Event log from last startup to freeze :
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Critical    29/6/2011 8:57:59 AM    Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power    41    (63)    The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
> Error    29/6/2011 8:58:12 AM    EventLog    6008    None    The previous system shutdown at 8:55:31 AM on &#8206;6/&#8206;29/&#8206;2011 was unexpected.
> Error    29/6/2011 8:57:53 AM    sptd    4    None    Driver detected an internal error in its data structures for .
> Error    29/6/2011 8:51:19 AM    Service Control Manager    7023    None    "The Peer Name Resolution Protocol service terminated with the following error:
> %%-2140993535"
> Error    29/6/2011 8:51:19 AM    Service Control Manager    7001    None    "The Peer Networking Grouping service depends on the Peer Name Resolution Protocol service which failed to start because of the following error:
> %%-2140993535"
> Error    29/6/2011 8:51:19 AM    Microsoft-Windows-PNRPSvc    102    None    The Peer Name Resolution Protocol cloud did not start because the creation of the default identity failed with error code: 0x80630801.
> Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Service Control Manager    7023    None    "The Peer Name Resolution Protocol service terminated with the following error:
> %%-2140993535"
> Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Service Control Manager    7001    None    "The Peer Networking Grouping service depends on the Peer Name Resolution Protocol service which failed to start because of the following error:
> %%-2140993535"
> Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Service Control Manager    7023    None    "The Peer Name Resolution Protocol service terminated with the following error:
> %%-2140993535"
> Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Service Control Manager    7001    None    "The Peer Networking Grouping service depends on the Peer Name Resolution Protocol service which failed to start because of the following error:
> %%-2140993535"
> Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Microsoft-Windows-PNRPSvc    102    None    The Peer Name Resolution Protocol cloud did not start because the creation of the default identity failed with error code: 0x80630801.
> Error    29/6/2011 8:45:51 AM    Microsoft-Windows-PNRPSvc    102    None    The Peer Name Resolution Protocol cloud did not start because the creation of the default identity failed with error code: 0x80630801.
> Error    29/6/2011 8:45:41 AM    Service Control Manager    7023    None    "The Peer Name Resolution Protocol service terminated with the following error:
> %%-2140993535"
> Error    29/6/2011 8:45:41 AM    Service Control Manager    7001    None    "The Peer Networking Grouping service depends on the Peer Name Resolution Protocol service which failed to start because of the following error:
> %%-2140993535"
> Error    29/6/2011 8:45:41 AM    Microsoft-Windows-PNRPSvc    102    None    The Peer Name Resolution Protocol cloud did not start because the creation of the default identity failed with error code: 0x80630801.
> Error    29/6/2011 8:44:59 AM    Service Control Manager    7026    None    "The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
> sptd"
> Error    29/6/2011 8:44:49 AM    Microsoft-Windows-PrintService    315    Sharing a printer    The print spooler failed to share printer HP Deskjet F4400 series with shared resource name HP Deskjet F4400 series. Error 2114. The printer cannot be used by others on the network.
> Warning    29/6/2011 8:44:47 AM    Microsoft-Windows-Wininit    11    None    Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.
> Error    29/6/2011 8:44:39 AM    Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client    1002    Address Configuration State Event    The IP address lease 192.168.0.118 for the Network Card with network address 0x00248C2BD418 has been denied by the DHCP server 192.168.0.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
> Error    29/6/2011 8:44:25 AM    sptd    4    None    Driver detected an internal error in its data structures for .
> 
> I ran memtest86 for 3 passes (1 hour +) and it showed 0 errors.
> 
> My installation is 1 year old. I've ran disk cleanup to clear temp files and stuff, and I've got 20 out of 90 GB free in my C: Drive (Win 7 partition) and 200 out of ~850GB on my secondary partition.
> 
> The last program I had installed is LogMeIn Hamachi which I have uninstalled, but the PC froze once again after the uninstallation!
> 
> I also got my PC case internals and especially the CPU heatsink fan (without detaching the fan/heatsink) cleaned.. but I'm not getting any CPU overtemp error anyways
> 
> My specs:
> CPU: i7 920
> Kingston 4 GB DDR3 @ 667 Mhz
> Zotac Nvidia 9800GTX +
> Seagate SATA 1 TB HD
> Win 7 x64 Ultimate Edition
> 
> What may be the reason this is happening?


Does your computer have any anti-virus software installed on it. If so run a full computer scan and see what the results are. Also download Malwarebytes and run a full computer scan and see what the results are. It's possible malware could be causing your computer to freeze.


----------



## Gouthaman

Check if the ventilation is all proper inside your computer's chassis.

Just clean up your computer's insides and reboot your PC. It should be solved in most cases. Also, scan for malware.


----------



## Firebreather

Do you sufficient hard disc space in the drive you installed the OS? And also give a full system scan with your antivirus.


----------



## jcitron

I too suspect disk space as well because this happened during an image scan.

The scanning of images can take up a huge amount of space, depending upon the resolution you have chosen. 

I would seriously look for a very large temporary file created by the application you were using. Photo Shop, for example creates a Photo Shop a huge temp file, and if the program crashes while scanning, the file will still be there.

The disk cleanup utility may or may not help you remove files such as this. You may need to search your hard drive for the temp file created by your program in particular if the program does not use the normal temp file locations.

John


----------



## pavankumar

try to restore factory settings..


----------

